# Kansas Whitetail 2013



## outdoor_m_i_k_e (Feb 3, 2005)

Well a bit late, but its that time again. The last day to apply is April 26. I just gave them my $400 for the year, as I will be heading back to my Lease in NE Kansas this year. 


I briefly spoke to the landowner recently and they found quite a few sheds while turkey hunting. There wont be any cams running until probably late July. Excited to get back after last years successful hunt. Who is heading out this year?


----------



## Justin_04 (Jan 15, 2007)

Thanks for posting that. I totally didn't realize today was the last day. Sucks that you have to pay the full amount when you apply instead of paying just an application fee


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e (Feb 3, 2005)

Yeah. Well it does at the time, butfor the units I hunt, I look at it more along the lines that once I have it paid now, I wont have to worry about it later, as there are always leftovers in my units, so I always draw a tag. I buy the $71 hunting license at the same time, that way im completely set for season before summer hits. Its sure not cheap though.


----------



## baldwinbucks (Oct 8, 2009)

Not cheap but well worth it imo...especially getting a second doe tag this year

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Justin_04 (Jan 15, 2007)

Getting the second tag is nice. Nebraska does that too. I am going to have access to a lot of lands so I had to apply and my unit always has leftovers. Now I just have to get some trail cams out there and see what bucks there are to chase.


----------



## bucko12pt (Dec 9, 2004)

Anyone know if you can purchase a leftover tag, if available and how you go about it? I have hunted KS in the past and have an account, but was out of the country on the due date with no way to get info to friends that put a trip together at the last minute. 

Any help, suggestions?


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e (Feb 3, 2005)

Depends on what unit. SOme units sell out, some have leftovers. Give me a few minutes and Ill find the details for you.

EDIT: Last year, there were only Leftovers in Unit 6, and 8-14. I cant find the dates that you can buy them OTC, but It should be mid may/Early June. I know the drawing results are posted about the 10th or so of May.


----------



## bucko12pt (Dec 9, 2004)

outdoor_m_i_k_e said:


> Depends on what unit. SOme units sell out, some have leftovers. Give me a few minutes and Ill find the details for you.
> 
> EDIT: Last year, there were only Leftovers in Unit 6, and 8-14. I cant find the dates that you can buy them OTC, but It should be mid may/Early June. I know the drawing results are posted about the 10th or so of May.



First time going to this place so not sure of units, but I think it's 1 & 2, so I may be out of luck. I'll be home in few days so I'll do some checking then. Thanks for info.


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e (Feb 3, 2005)

Yeah just find out what Units, Or cities/towns you will be in, and can look it up that way as well. Worth a check either way when they go on sale.


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e (Feb 3, 2005)

Drawing has been completed as of about 3 days ago. Results will be posted any day. If you are too impatient to wait, you can call them and find out. 
Leftovers go on sale June 17th at 12:01am


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e (Feb 3, 2005)

Ready to het back in a stand in KS again this year... Who else is going?


----------



## pigeon (Jan 25, 2009)

Me and my dad just booked hunt in south east ks by McCune ..area 11 don't know too much about ks but looks good

Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## baldwinbucks (Oct 8, 2009)

Headin back with two buddies to Sharon....leaving thanksgiving night. Went the first week in November the last three years and had monsters on cam but all after dark...hopeing they're out in daylight this time

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e (Feb 3, 2005)

baldwinbucks said:


> Headin back with two buddies to Sharon....leaving thanksgiving night. Went the first week in November the last three years and had monsters on cam but all after dark...hopeing they're out in daylight this time
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


I was a bit away from there last year(NE KS), and thanksgivig week was awesome for deer movement. Ill be there the same time this year. The 17th or 18th im heading out


----------



## RavBowHunter (Nov 6, 2007)

My brother, a buddy, and I are all going. We drew unit 13 with 12 and 14 as our alternates. We are doing a public land hunt and it looks like I am going to focus my efforts on the Kaw Wildlife Area. My brother and our buddy are going down for the muzzleloader hunt in September and I am going down for a bow hunt in mid October. If they don't kill in September, then they will be going back down for the gun opener (I guess the ML tag allows you to hunt gun season with a ML). If I don't kill in October, then I will go down during the peak of the rut.

Does anyone have any experience with the Kaw Wildlife Area, or any others Wildlife Areas in the units I drew? When does the rut tend to peak down there?

Any other advice would be appreciated as this is our first time down--pumped!


----------



## baldwinbucks (Oct 8, 2009)

i know the last three years the first week in November have not had much rut going on...a lot of establishing dominance but no chase of does...basically busting up racks and fighting but the big boys seem to stay out of it until thanksgiving...but our place in south west Kansas is allot like desert so the north and west might be a lot different.


----------



## fish patroll (May 8, 2002)

My dad and I will be there once again bowhunting public land in unit 8&9. Mainly in the Marysville/Blue Rapids area. The area was hit hard last year with EHD so I'm not sure what to expect for this year??


----------



## RavBowHunter (Nov 6, 2007)

Anyone know if EHD hit anywhere in Kansas hard this year. I will be hunting units 12 and/or 13. With it popping up around here, it got me thinking. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## clattin (Jul 8, 2000)

RavBowHunter said:


> Anyone know if EHD hit anywhere in Kansas hard this year. I will be hunting units 12 and/or 13. With it popping up around here, it got me thinking.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


I haven't heard of anyone finding any EHD deaths this year. They've actually had a decent amount of rain this summer, so its less likely to be a problem.

Chris


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e (Feb 3, 2005)

It's actually been a very wet summer. (In NE ks where I hunt anyways), and quite a bit of the state. The spring was so bad that a lot of crops didn't go in until very late. Which means they will be standing a lot longer this fall. Should be a good late season this year, before gun season hits in dec.


----------

